# j1772 locking sockets



## thefunkygorilla (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry for spelling im using a dodgy smart phone XD


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

I shared your concerns before I started driving mine. 

I frequently use public charge-stations and never had this happen to my surprise.

The normal problem is finding an ICE car parked in the space, including on my own driveway! I have now on several occasions routed the lead around their cars and blocked them in! Inconvenience me and I'll inconvenience you!

Back to the vandalism issue... the charge-station at work texts me (number from an RFID card) when the charge has either started, finished or been ended manually. which at least lets you know it's been unplugged!


----------



## njloof (Nov 21, 2011)

I hear some of the production EVs fire off the alarm system if you unplug without disarming first.


----------



## Dembones (Apr 22, 2013)

Neon transformer and aluminum foil strap around the plug come to mind.
ZAP.


----------



## thefunkygorilla (Jan 22, 2013)

love to be able to electrify the socket but i guess that would be against human rights 

however i have found this from tesla which prevents a j1772 socket from being disengaged from the socket , however how the hell are you meants to get it off again as its only a piece of plasic .....

Tesla j1772 locking connector


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

thefunkygorilla said:


> love to be able to electrify the socket but i guess that would be against human rights
> 
> however i have found this from tesla which prevents a j1772 socket from being disengaged from the socket , however how the hell are you meants to get it off again as its only a piece of plasic .....
> 
> Tesla j1772 locking connector


From the video you can see that the locking device will work only for the Tesla adapter. It's not designed for a regular J1772 socket.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

So this got me thinking. While it may not help anyone without a motorcycle, it may inspire other ideas.

I have a Xena Brake Disk lock, and a cable adapter. I can't lock a J1772 cable and a steel cable at the same time, It does work while charging. I tried it on my portable charger and it should fit a L2 charge cord just fine. It's nice, because if someone does unplug it, the alarm (very loud) goes off.











For cars, What about a padlock and using one of the tow hooks on the front/rear of most cars?

Some Nissan Leaf owners lock the cord to the latch on the door to the charge ports:









You could also install a u-bolt into the charge port on the car, or underneath, as an anchoring point.


----------



## thefunkygorilla (Jan 22, 2013)

TEV said:


> From the video you can see that the locking device will work only for the Tesla adapter. It's not designed for a regular J1772 socket.


my apologies again the problem is this damn smart phone


----------



## thefunkygorilla (Jan 22, 2013)

wouldnt it make more sence to install the charge input in a locking flap with only the cable coming through the flap of some sort, of which lock when charging once the vehicle is locked ?


----------

